# New baby!



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

My Togg doe just had a little buckling! Day 157 haha


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! he is a cutie


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Awe! LOL sooo cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I think toggs are beautiful! Congrats on the new babe!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats! So sweet!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------

